# In Netzwerk keine Lanverbindung



## Shorty2054 (15. August 2008)

Hi,


Mein Freund hat ein Prob, der sietz gerade neber mir und wir wollten das Inet bei ihn einrichten doch er hat in Netzwerk nicht einmal Lan Verbindung stehen, an anfang hatte er DSL,... und was anderes stehen doch die beiden sind jetzt weg ._.




Nun dann haben wir versucht die Lan Verbindung zuerstellen doch es kommt nix nach "Fertig Stellen"

Der PC ist mit einen Switcher / Router verbunden.
Benutzten beide Patchkabel


Danke in Vorraus


----------



## gOmax (17. August 2008)

Hallo,

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her aber naja 

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe bekommt Ihr keine Verbindung zum Router (der ja auch das LAN verwaltet) ?

Stellt als 1. Sicher das Ihr wenn Ihr im Router den DHCP-Server aktiviert habt, der LAN-Karte KEINE feste IP zugewiesen habt ! Desweiteren mal mit deaktivierter Firewall Probieren (falls nicht schon getan ).
Wie Ihr auf euren Router zugreift steht in einer kurzen Anleitung des Routers, meistens über den Browser mit einer Speziellen IP 
Würde mich noch Interessieren welchen Router ihr den habt ?

Falls das Problem schon beseitigt...Bitte sehen sie dieses Schreiben als Gegenstandslos an ;D

M.f.G.


----------



## ripkens (17. August 2008)

Welche Netzwerkkarte soll er denn Konfigurieren wenn er nicht mal eine Verbindung unter Netzwerk zur Verfügung hat?

Die einzigste Erklärung ist eigentlich, das die Netzwerkkarte deaktiviert ist.
Bei einer OnBoard Netzwerkkarte das Bios prüfen, dort könnte die Netzwerkkarte abgeschaltet sein, anschliessend im GeräteManager prüfen ob die Karte nicht richtig erkannt wurde und den richtigen Treiber installieren. Sollte alles aktiviert sein könnte noch ein Defekt vorliegen.

Bei defekt, eine Realtek 8139 Netzwerkkarte aus dem Fachhandel für ein paar Euros reinstecken und dann gehts wieder.

Alle weiteren Schritte gehen erst wenn die Lan-Verbindung unter Netzwerk angezeigt wird.


----------

